# Why? Why? Why?



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

So I'm sitting here after a hard day of work, and would you have known, the wife says to me, oh by the way, I got a wash cloth stuck in the disposal.  Dam and I'm too tired to do something about it right now, I still need to fix it as of right now. Whats my odds I will free it up, and not have to buy a new disposal? Thay can be a bear to get free of the edges.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> So I'm sitting here after a hard day of work, and would you have known, the wife says to me, oh by the way, I got a wash cloth stuck in the disposal.  Dam and I'm too tired to do something about it right now, I still need to fix it as of right now. Whats my odds I will free it up, and not have to buy a new disposal? Thay can be a bear to get free of the edges.


You're done with a full-days work at 8:50 AM? You must start awfully early in the morning.

Mark


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

:laughing:That was yesteryear, this is futurenow. :laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Dont feel bad Ron, I got home last night and wanted to have a beer and get on pz. Then my girlfriend says the kitchen sink is leaking. Damn, I just got done working and now I have to do it again? Who do I send the bill to?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Amazing the electricians light never works, shoe makers kids are bare foot, mechanic rides the bus, and Plumbers stuff leaks.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Why ? Why ? Why ?*

*I SOLVED THAT PROBLEM YEARS AGO ! !*

*I TAUGHT MY WIFE TO FIX IT HERSELF OR I WOULD REMOVE IT :thumbup:*


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

My outhouse never leaks.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> My outhouse never leaks.


:laughing:Thats gotta be rough in the windy city


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

You have a disposer in your house???
I told my wife they are bad and she can't have one!:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Replace with a Insinkerator Evolutions Series Disposal


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> :laughing:Thats gotta be rough in the windy city


I live out in the boonies, they won't let you park six cars in your yard in the city.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

DUNBAR said:


> Replace with a Insinkerator Evolutions Series Disposal


I might just do that. The one we have now has been in there since we bought this house back in 01.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

The EVO series is hands down the best yet. Amazingly quiet. They chew about the same speed as a 777. They are a stainless steel sink's best friend!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Fixed, but opted for the badger 5, heck I did not have to pay for it, so not complaining


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I refuse to put one in my house. I have a garbage can, why do I want the potential hassle of a disposal.


----------

